# My trackday toy goes racing



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been lurking around this forum for a while now and I think it's time to present my car here. I've been a TT owner since 2007 and this year I bought my second TT. It's a 2010 2.0 quattro dsg and it replaced my 2007 3.2. I knew what I wanted and started to mod the car right away. Damn, I even removed stereo head unit at the dealership. :lol: The car is from start built to be a fun, fast and agile track day car.

Upgrades:

Driver and passenger seat, Sparco Evo2
4 point racing harness, Sparco
Sparco steering wheel
KW Clubsport Coilovers with adjustable camber plates and metal bearings
Adjustable swaybars, H&R
Haldex performance upgrade (set in race mode)
Lightweight battery
OZ superleggera 18X8 ET45
Toyo Proxes R888 235/40 18
Porsche Cayenne 6-piston calipers with Carbotech XP10 pads in the front
Carbotech XP8 pads rear
ECS floating rotors
Brake cooling
All stock rubber bushings replaced by solid delrin bushings in both front and rear suspension
Milltek turboback exhaust system
AWE K04 turbo kit
AWE DV relocation kit
AWE air intake
VF Engineering intercooler
GIAC software
Setrab oil cooler with thermostat
TTRS grill and modified impact bar to let more air in
Interior panels, stock front- and backseat, sound system is removed (-121 kg)
Custom made light doorpanels (stock is 4,95kg each)
Performance Box GPS laptimer in centre panel
Stock automatic rear spoiler is replaced by a functional adjustable rear wing.
The colours are loosely based on Audis IMSA cars and made with rapping foil.

Since I'm a paraplegic and a wheelchair user after a motorcycle accident the car features self developed and built hand controls for throttle and brake. All the work are done by myself exept for the turbo install.

Some numbers:

Power: about 330-340hp
Weight: 1215 kg (without driver and fuel)
Factory acceleration numbers 0-100 km/t: 5.6 sec
With GIAC Software only and lightened 0-100 km/t: 4.9 sec
As it is now with AWE K04: 0-100 km/t: 4.4 sec

The season here in Sweden has ended, so what to do during the winter.

The "what to do during winter shortlist" looks something like this:

Widening the rims 1.5" and put on 265/35 18" Toyo R888 or Dunlop Diezza 03G or Michelin Pilot Sport Cup (need more grip)
Rollcage
Re build the stock PCV system and Install a Mann & Hummel provent.
DSG-upgrade (a must since I already got codes stating "To much torque"  but only software available for 2010 and newer cars are for the moment HPA:s so I'll wait and se what happens during the winter on the market)
A remap to get everything out of the K04 (about +30 hp)
Modify front A-arms and camber plates for more camber and caster
Adjustable sway bar links to be able to do a proper cornerweight
New seats, Sparco Evo Plus
6 point harness
I have a Rieger front spoiler lying in the garage, thinking of mounting it

These are the plans but if something happen and I unexpectedly find myself in a better economical situation there's of course more plans hiding in my back pocket.

Upgrade the rods, forged pistons, a clutch upgrade, Seat Supercopa flywheel and an ATP stock location GT3071R turbo sounds nice and really would transform the car to a beast on the track&#8230;LSD:s front and rear to keep it from smoking the tires&#8230;carbon fiber doors with polycarbonate windows&#8230;carbon fiber steering wheel&#8230; carbon fiber front bumper&#8230;would lighten the front end and get the car way below 1200kg&#8230;

Yeah, dreams, dreams, I know&#8230;&#8230;back to reality. I don't even have a car for the winter yet. Here are some pictures.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow and wow again!!!

You have some talent there, where did you learn to do all that? It's a very nice TT and do tell me what you did to your V6 and what did you feel about that car vs this and vs the Mk1 V6?

Glad I popped in to read this and all the work you have done. Do you have any in car race videos? Do get the Dual GPS camera, a lightweight & you get high quality pictures/videos. In & out.

Best wishes to your baby! I favour the Michelin PS2, I have the PS3. In winter I went fir Conti TS830's.

Time to get ready as I hit the Alps soon.
Best wishes


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very, very, nice.

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic build, thanks for posting all the pics and info.

Are you near Helsingborg or Kristianstad?


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on a superb car. This is what I call a proper track car. I also have a lot of mods (see my sig) but weight of the audio system (another one of my passions) is killing me. My car weighs 1550Kg without driver. One question > Why didn't you try XP12 pads in the front as Carbotech told me XP10 are the max pad that can be used with high performance street tire while you need R-compount (wich you have) for XP12s. I also have XP10 front and XP8 rear but I was on street high performance summer tires when I bought them. Now I replaced the street tires with Kumho V70a R-compound and I will buy XP12 for the front !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Very impressive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congrats with the making of an excelent track day car [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And thanks for a great writeup and some very nice pictures :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wow and wow again - and again and again 

fabulous - looks like you know what you are doing enough already but Im sure there are plenty with
trackday suggestions.

Please keep your mods and pics coming - excellent


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

amazing,well done for putting so much time and effort into your car.
Both Mich cups, and Dunlops will give more grip than the R888's.
There are also new Conti's and Pirreli's on the market to choose from


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Fabulous car! How competitive is it against more exotic models like the Porsche in the photo?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

As everyone else has said, just wow! Looks awesome buddy!


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic 8)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

That is very very impressive! Please keep us updated on your progress


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one. Oh to have 1% of the skills you obviously possess.
Well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

miarpe said:


> The car is now stored for the winter but before that I made some small things&#8230;.
> 
> The mechanics for the rear wing was removed completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

saves 7 lb in weight as well, :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hey there, nice build. can I suggest cheaper deadlier but lighter plastic or composite body panels? anyways what fuel do you run?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

R5T said:


> Pictures, text, pictures


Aha....you found my thread at vwvortex.com

Thank you all for your positive comments. I will try to answer your questions when I got some more time (at work for the mmonent).


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very cool, like that a lot.

Charlie


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks again for all your positive comments, here is some answers on your questions.



wallstreet said:


> Wow and wow again!!!
> 
> You have some talent there, where did you learn to do all that? It's a very nice TT and do tell me what you did to your V6 and what did you feel about that car vs this and vs the Mk1 V6?
> 
> ...


Where did I learn everything&#8230;.well I had a lot Lego when I was I child.  I've always been interested in technical stuff and I do a lot of research before I start any projects and if you don't try you don't know if you can do it.

The V6 was a Mk2 as well and I had done a lot of work on that one too, suspension, swaybars, cams, exhaust, race seats and more but it was a bit heavy, mostly front heavy so when the 2,0 Quattro DSG came out I knew what I had to do.

A friend of mine mounted a camera on his BMW M3 CSL and I happened to drive out just before him. The track is Gotland Ring and it's situated on Gotland, a Swedish island in the Baltic Sea. The track is very technical and one of my absolute favorites.






More TT close-ups on this one but my tires started to wear out and my corners got wider and wider so I had to let him pass me after a while.








fuscobal said:


> Congrats on a superb car. This is what I call a proper track car. I also have a lot of mods (see my sig) but weight of the audio system (another one of my passions) is killing me. My car weighs 1550Kg without driver. One question > Why didn't you try XP12 pads in the front as Carbotech told me XP10 are the max pad that can be used with high performance street tire while you need R-compount (wich you have) for XP12s. I also have XP10 front and XP8 rear but I was on street high performance summer tires when I bought them. Now I replaced the street tires with Kumho V70a R-compound and I will buy XP12 for the front !


I can outbrake most of the cars on the track and the brake bias is really fine so I don´t see any reason for changing to XP12 (but maybe I'll do it someday anyway, just for the fun of it)



dbm said:


> Fabulous car! How competitive is it against more exotic models like the Porsche in the photo?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


The Porsche in the picture is a GT2 with a lot of goodies on it so I haven't got a chance on the straits, but as long as we are in a corner so&#8230;..

Otherwise it's very competitive. I drive a lot together with Audi ClubSport and BMW Sport Club here in Sweden and it's one of the fastest there. With Porsches you need something better than a stock Cayman or 911 to catch me :wink: but as you all know it's really who's driving the car.



BLinky said:


> hey there, nice build. can I suggest cheaper deadlier but lighter plastic or composite body panels? anyways what fuel do you run?


Yeah, you could loose some weight with composite body panels but it's a lot of work and rather costly the first time, making moulds and so&#8230;.but I have emailed Raeder Motorsport about the body panels on the TT RS GT4 and asked if you can purchase them.

As fuel I use anything with at least a 98 octane rating.

Take care guys! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Unbelievable ! Thanks for sharing!   

I do have a few questions:

1. " Porsche Cayenne 6-piston calipers"
Sightly used Porsche calipers are reasonably priced (from Cayman/Boxter S models but they are not 6 piston like yours) How did you adapt these to the car - did you fabriacte an adaptor or purchase one - from who?

2. "ECS floating rotors"

What diameter are yours? Are they lighter than the OEM rotors?

3. What made you decide on AWE for the K04 kit over other offerings?

Look forward to your reply!

BTW: Next time please dont wait so long to provide updates (unless you are building an R8 racecar)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

What an awesome build.
Well done


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Not much are happening during the winter time but the front spoiler is finally ready.


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

twocati said:


> Unbelievable ! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I do have a few questions:
> 
> ...


Just sent you a PM


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum looks like you've made your self a fun car there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)

DAZ


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Just amazing! Congrats and welcome to the forum. Fantastic looking motor.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome machine you've built there! Just wonderin why the aircon is still in place - that could be a good weight saving no, or is it just the control panel left?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

miarpe said:


>


Great car and thread. We need more like this!! 

BTW im loving that white mk 1!!! 8)

What chamber are you running at the front ?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys



TWH said:


> Awesome machine you've built there! Just wonderin why the aircon is still in place - that could be a good weight saving no, or is it just the control panel left?


The aircond is still left in the car. Mostly because its a trackday car and not a full out race car (yet). Its really nice to be able to drive a hole day in the hot summer without swetting like a pig.



Survey S2000 said:


> What chamber are you running at the front ?


I'm running 3 degrees camber but I'm going to modify the adjustable camber plates to be able get more camber if Iwant.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

miarpe said:


> Thanks for your comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, fair enough, I wasn't sure if it was still used day to day or not - makes sense then!


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful.

How's the weight front/back distribution? The TT is apparently front end heavy, but most of the easily strippable weight seems to be more towards the rear of the car.


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Gyorgy said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> How's the weight front/back distribution? The TT is apparently front end heavy, but most of the easily strippable weight seems to be more towards the rear of the car.


I haven't done a real corner weight yet so I'm sorry I can't answer that. I have a corner weight in my plans but there's no idea to do one before I change the springs and have my adjustable sway bar links ready.

You're right about easily strippable are most in the rear. But you can make wonders with adjustable swaybars and shocks, camber and caster settings, the right spring rates and a cornerweight. One thing a have done is moved the driver seat as far rear and as low as possible.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Like miarpe says, you can change other things to compensate.

Look at the Megane R26R, it's f/r weight distribution is 65/35 compared to the TT's 60/40


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

The season is on again so what has happened with the car during the winter time&#8230;

Rims widened to 9.5 inch&#8230;



















&#8230;all black again










The Rieger spoiler is red&#8230;



















Toyo 255/35 18










Adjustable swaybar links




























Black Forest Industries engine mounts





































Harder and even shorter springs




























Real functional adjustable rear wing




























It's fun to see that the car has gone from this&#8230;










&#8230;to this



















And a pic from this seasons first testdrive&#8230;


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

At last, someone who know how to mod a car. 
Makes a change from most of the Muppet's who think modding is taking parts from a model higher up the range and trying to make their car look like that.

Not a fan of the wheels at all, but the rest looks well.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Brilliant job, well done.

Shows the rest of us up to be rank amateurs!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you guys. Comments like yours feels nice, especially since everybody else among my friends think I'm crazy, "destroying" a new car like this. They don't understand that I'm upgrading. 

Upgrading is also what's going on with the positive crankcase ventilation. When you push the car hard during a day on the track it's not unusual it's using up about 1 litre of oil. All of the pressure tubes and intercoolers are lined with oil. To adress this I'm going to install a Mann+Hummel ProVent 200, oilseparator.










I'm also getting rid of the stock ventilation system on the crankase cover and putting on a "block-off plate" from Forge Motorsport. I think the stock pcv valves will fail some day in the future, especially on a tuned car like mine.










The dimension for the hose on the block-off plate are still to small, about 10 mmm, so I*m making it larger and manufacture and hose connector that will accomodate 25 mm hoses, the dimension that's on the ProVent.










The ProVent separates the oil from the ventilated air and the bottom port is connected to the sump through another hose. To do that I had to weld a AN-connector to the oil sump.










Finally the oil free air from the ProVent is ventilated to the atmosphere so I have to block off the connection from the stock system on the íntake tube.


----------



## darTTh audi (Dec 17, 2006)

Can you share some information on the brake cooling duct setup that you installed? Did you source the parts from somewhere or are they custom, etc. Thanks.


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

darTTh audi said:


> Can you share some information on the brake cooling duct setup that you installed? Did you source the parts from somewhere or are they custom, etc. Thanks.


You can get the ducts and hoses at Demon Tweaks. The parts att the caliper that you fasten the hose on and lead the air in to the center of the discs ara made by myself.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice project you have going here, very interesting. What have you decided to do with the differentials in the end?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Nice project you have going here, very interesting. What have you decided to do with the differentials in the end?


Thank you! I really haven't had any big problems with inner wheels spinning and loosing grip (yet). I But I think if the power figures keeps on getting higher I probably will need a product or two from Quiafe or Peloquin some day.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I've seen that your have the VF Engineering Twintercooler. How easy was the fitment as originally it was designed for the Mk5 golf. Also since your car is 2010 did the turbo discharge and throttle body pipe fit all OK?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Could you explain what you did to the wheels please?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I've seen that your have the VF Engineering Twintercooler. How easy was the fitment as originally it was designed for the Mk5 golf. Also since your car is 2010 did the turbo discharge and throttle body pipe fit all OK?


The fitment wasn't really bolt on. The discharge pipe had to be modified a bit to fit the AWE K04 turbo and we had to modify the throttle body pipe to accomodate a pipe for the AWE diverter valve. The front also had to be cut a bit on the inside to make room for the intercooler and fittings for it was welded to the bumber.



Hark said:


> Could you explain what you did to the wheels please?


The wheels was 8x18 inch from the beginning. I put them in a really big lathe, cut them i halves and welded in a 1.5 inch aluminium strip the same thickness as the wheels to make them 9.5x18 inch.


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Some pictures from the latest trackday at Ring Knutstorp in the south of Sweden....



















This one with my friends R8 GT behind me is really nice&#8230;


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool pics.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

great pictures and an even better car.


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Tjena,

grattis till en riktigt grym bil , såg att du var med i Audi Magazine(eller vad den nu heter)!?

Ha det gott
M


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning mate! Thats a project of my dreams! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

How much weight do you think was saved after you striped him/her out?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you all!



MKT said:


> Tjena,
> grattis till en riktigt grym bil , såg att du var med i Audi Magazine(eller vad den nu heter)!?
> Ha det gott
> M


Tackar! Visst var den med i Audi Magazine men även i en stor artikel i Auto Motor och Sport förra sommaren



mpaul0055 said:


> Absolutely Stunning mate! Thats a project of my dreams! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> How much weight do you think was saved after you striped him/her out?


Thanks! The weight of the interior was 118,3 kg plus a kilo for the head unit. The weight of the car is now 1260 kg without driver and almost empty tank


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

I have decided to start racing the TT in the Swedish Sports car Campionship and the car is slowly getting ready for 2012 race season. Sadly I'm about a month delayed and going to miss the first race due to an oil leaking turbo. The turbo is now changed to a brand new LOBA 380 custom adapted to fit the TSI. Boost pressure for the moment is still at 1.4 bars and I already have more torque than the old K04. The clutch is even starting to show signs of slipping during gear changes at red line. I'm going to get some DSG software (from the DSG-doctor in the Netherlands) that increases the clutch ability to transfer torque, even with stock clutch pack. At the same time we are going to speed up the gear changes, raise the launch control revs for faster starts and make the m-mode truly manual.

When all that's done the ecu is going to be remapped and the boost pressure will be raised to 1.7 bars witch is the limit in the regulations with my car weight (1250 kg). At that point we believe the power figures will be in the 390-400hp range.



















The car has also a new exhaust system for better flow. It a custom Milltek TTRS system fitted with a high quality high flowing HJS race cat.




























External and internal safety main switch.














































New lighter battery and a closed battery box.



















The steering is changed for a slightly smaller one and the hand controls was fitted to the new steering wheel. I got some bigger buttons so I don't miss the gear changes.





































The roll cage is almost ready.




























The floor isn't completely flat so 4mm metal strips were welded on the reinforcement plates to optimize the contact surface.





































A new lighter rear wing was fitted.




























The car also got a new very light fibre glass front during the winter and TTS/TTRS sills to match the front better.





































This is how the car looks now.










On the way to the first track "shake down" this season with some friends.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

amazing work, looks GREAT!!


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Makes me want to go buy a 2.0T and start modding it... How do you manage to keep the power down on the front wheels or is it a Quattro?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

avyi said:


> amazing work, looks GREAT!!


Thanks man.



JETLAG said:


> Makes me want to go buy a 2.0T and start modding it... How do you manage to keep the power down on the front wheels or is it a Quattro?


Well...just do it. Of course it's a quattro.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations again, fantastic build and attention to detail.

Good luck this year..


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Great to see things are still going strong  Best of luck, and that rear wing looks mean!

Are those the Ingo Noak side skirts? I have the same front bumper and it seems to have some presence. I have created a Prepreg Carbon Fibre front splitter for it. Did it as a one off for my car, may help to keep the TT nose down a tiny bit but hard to tell though. weighs about 150 grams so thought why not :lol:

Here is a picture-









I guess you could angle it to be more aggressive, may have more purpose to you than me.


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

moncler1 said:


> Congratulations again, fantastic build and attention to detail.
> 
> Good luck this year..


Thank you!



McKenzie said:


> Great to see things are still going strong  Best of luck, and that rear wing looks mean!
> 
> Are those the Ingo Noak side skirts? I have the same front bumper and it seems to have some presence. I have created a Prepreg Carbon Fibre front splitter for it. Did it as a one off for my car, may help to keep the TT nose down a tiny bit but hard to tell though. weighs about 150 grams so thought why not :lol:
> 
> I guess you could angle it to be more aggressive, may have more purpose to you than me.


The side skirts are stock TTS/TTRS side skirts.

The front is a modified Ingo Noak. I didn´t like the shape of the air intakes so I reshaped them, the headlamp washers are gone and some of the fibreglass was cut away and the rest was sanded down on the rear side to make it thinner (and lighter). I thinking of maybe making a mold from it and make a really light cf front.

Stock IN front









The air intakes are cut









Headlamp washers shaved and the intakes finished









Voila! Painted and ready









The regulations don´t allow for splitters but I´m making one anyway, just for fun. I can always make it adjustable in slide it in when racing. The car sits so low so it would be nice to have something underneath the front to protect the fibreglass.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

That is one very nice looking car, a real eye catcher. It seems almost too pretty to race.


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

amazing!! well done!


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

miarpe said:


> Thanks again for all your positive comments, here is some answers on your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what Raeder Motorsport says about the body panels pleasee I'm also interested but can't really understand their website.


----------



## R-power (Mar 7, 2010)

WHAT-A-CAR !!!!

i had TTS,
now TTRS
proud of your TOY !!!!

wonderful !!!

may i ask a courtesy?
since, together with some italian friends with TTRS we are trying to "create" a bigger wing for TTRS (if compared to EOM one)
may you give me some details of your actual wing?
supplier links, costs and so on?

Do you know if any other producer has created a wing for TT bigger than OEM TTRS?
we have found only same dimensions but carbon (as revozsport, mtm, and so on)

thanks a lot and 
ENJOY YOUR TOY

ivo
lake of como


----------

